# Character design



## Sleepyly (Mar 15, 2016)

Im trying toimprove my sona drawing, the expressions are going well but i cant make a body for him.
Any tips or comments?


----------



## Sleepyly (Mar 15, 2016)

second image


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 16, 2016)

Are you aiming for a bipedal character or the four-legged variety?


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Mar 16, 2016)

Looks like your going for a more toon vibe, I suggest finding a cartoon that give their characters the body's you aspire your character to have and use them as a visual reference.


----------



## Sleepyly (Mar 16, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Are you aiming for a bipedal character or the four-legged variety?


bipedal


----------



## Sleepyly (Mar 16, 2016)

Tatsuchan18 said:


> Looks like your going for a more toon vibe, I suggest finding a cartoon that give their characters the body's you aspire your character to have and use them as a visual reference.


okay, thanks :3


----------



## Deleted member 64551 (Mar 21, 2016)

Your style reminds of the old black and white cartoons. I suggest using those black and white cartoons from the 1920s as a style reference?
For anatomy I suggest you look up real animals or maybe humans (for anthropomorphic animal anatomy)


----------



## Sleepyly (Mar 22, 2016)

Raylorn said:


> Your style reminds of the old black and white cartoons. I suggest using those black and white cartoons from the 1920s as a style reference?
> For anatomy I suggest you look up real animals or maybe humans (for anthropomorphic animal anatomy)


I use this style cuz its easy so i can make more expressions in less time, also im using a book by preston blair no wonder why my drawings look like old school


----------



## Sleepyly (Mar 22, 2016)

I will keep developing my style, i plan on making manga like/bigger eyes and change the lineart a bit


----------



## Sleepyly (Mar 23, 2016)

thanks!


----------

